# 2 PS3 Consoles/1 PC Threw Linksys BEFSR41 v4.3



## $Reloaded$ (Mar 3, 2009)

2 PS3 Consoles/1 PC Threw Linksys BEFSR41 v4.3 (Latest Firmware)

I'm catching a whole lot-o-hell trying to get both PS3's to get NAT2. As of right now I can only get 1 to NAT2 and the other to NAT3. Im using Bellsouth FastAccess DSL so I had to set my Motorolla 2210 to Bridged and Use My router in PPPOE to login to my isp (User/Pass). I have UPnP enabled in my modem and router settings but yet I get UPnP not available when I test connection threw PS3's. I AM able to get NAT2 to the PS3 in the living room by opening ports 1-65535(BOTH) but when I do it on the other PS3 I still get NAT3. Can switch them back and forth but cant get it on both. DMZ doesnt work for either connection just fails and pisses me off lol. Does anyone have any experience with this problem in anyway? I really have no idea where to go from here

DHCP Server Enabled (Cant get a connection if i disable to ps's or pc)

There IP's
192.168.1.100
192.168.1.101

And have tryed fowarding UPnP Port 9293 on both and still cant get it.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 3, 2009)

Well what's the issue with having this, can they not both connect to the internet or something?

My roommate and I both have PS3s, im on wireless he is on wired. As far as I know we both connect just fine. Mine doesn't pick up UPNP never had a reason to think it should be.


----------



## $Reloaded$ (Mar 3, 2009)

The problem with them not being NAT2 or 1 is you have alot of problems squading with clan members(fails) and you cant hear everyone in the squad, lag etc.. just annoying problems in general. Jesus dude your ISP is a monster lol. Anyway I resolved the problem just by keeping my cable and dsl providers. (The Cable lags bad so I just switched my brother to it lol) Im not sure what UPnP really is but I now have it on with NAT 2 on my PS so im good. heres the ports I had to foward to get it: http://www.portforward.com/english/...ksys/BEFSR41-v3-v4-v5/PS3_NAT_Type_3_to_2.htm and just turned UPnP on in router. Hope that helps


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 3, 2009)

Linksys routers suck I'm just going to come out and say that... I use them, they are a pain in the ass.

Open these ports:

http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps3/current/settings/connecttest.html

I'm not very familiar with your router, but I'm willing to guess you can't assign static IPs, so getting the other PS3 to stay NAT 2 is going to be a serious pain in the ass.


----------

